# Wanted Parti Standard Poodle !!



## luckycharmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello,

I am looking for a parti standard poodle. If anyone knows of any breeders with pups that will be born in or around April please please  let me know.

THANKS!


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm going to assume you have found and read the threads here about what to ask a breeder, how to determine if your pup is coming from a healthy bloodline, etc. If not, someone will post links to them (I have not yet figured out how to do that. 

I do love the parti's, so I would not steer you away, but I would caution you to check everything about your breeder and your bloodline before taking one home. (applies to all dogs, and several reputable breeders are producing parti's with excellent health testing, but breeding for looks alone is what has gotten us into this mess with the parti's to begin with...)


----------



## luckycharmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes, I've done a lot of research, now I'm just looking for a breeder who has pups in April, I'm having trouble finding them so far, but the timing for an April litter would be best for me. I want a reputable parti breeder of course, it would be better if they were on the West coast so we can drive to pick up. Thanks.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

contact Gloria at Tintlet Poodles, I'm not sure if she has any litters (parti or solid) planned right now, but she would definitely be able to point you in the right direction for another reputable parti breeder.

Also Kathy at Jacknik (i think thats her kennel name) she has nice looking partis and solids.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

sarahmurphy said:


> but breeding for looks alone is what has gotten us into this mess with the parti's to begin with...)


I was not aware that there was a mess with Partis.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Where there is a party, there is ALWAYS a mess... You know that...


----------



## luckycharmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Is there a good website that is dedicated to parti poodles? I've looked around for one online, but haven't been able to find an updated one. 

Is there a good website that breeders can list their litters on?

It's so hard to find a poodle born in the time period that is best for me. Any help would be really appreciated. Thanks everyone!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

luckycharmer said:


> Is there a good website that breeders can list their litters on?
> 
> It's so hard to find a poodle born in the time period that is best for me. Any help would be really appreciated. Thanks everyone!


Here's one site where breeders and their litters are listed:

"Poodle Breeders" Standard Poodles, Miniature Poodles, Toy Poodles Breeders Directory!

Breeders pay $200 per year to be listed on this site and the site requires verifiable health testing and AKC registration.

Oops -- Just noticed that they do not accept parti poodles. So I guess this site won't help you.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm super picky with breeders, and Tintlet so far has been the only parti breeder that is up to my 'standards' so to speak (; beautiful dogs, titles, appropriate ages for breeding, doesn't over breed their dogs, just a wonderful, wonderful program.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

luckycharmer said:


> Is there a good website that is dedicated to parti poodles? I've looked around for one online, but haven't been able to find an updated one.
> 
> Is there a good website that breeders can list their litters on?
> 
> It's so hard to find a poodle born in the time period that is best for me. Any help would be really appreciated. Thanks everyone!


Multi-colored Poodle Club of America

But you may have to accept that you might not be able to find the perfect litter at the perfect time. Then you have to decide where you're going to compromise: quality, or timing?

God willing, the dog will be with you for many years. Make the right choice.

Good luck,
--Q


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Look at Spirit Standard Poodles. Spirit Standard Poodles- poodle breeder in Apple Valley, Minnesota - Home I've been watching this kennel for about a year. If it was closer to me, I'd probably be getting a poodle from her. I'm not sure if she has any parti litters planned, but you can always call and ask.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Prodigy Poodles in Utah. She is dropping off a 7 month old Black/White Parti here in NC & is showing it at the UKC event I am at this weekend. She has Solids she shows AKC & does get the Parti pup. I also love the fact that her dogs are on the smaller side. This 7 month old is about 20" & about 30lbs. She likes them in the 20"-23". 

I also met Gloria @ Tintlet and she is so nice. Showing conformation & obedience or rally as well this show weekend.

I have also met a Parti breeder from Florida but don't remember her name.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

I can attest to the awesomeness of tintlet poodles. i have 2.


----------

